#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  Do you know about the world's first AI calculator?

## Bhavya

Calculators are traditionally programmed to follow up the instructions and produce results .But QAMA the world's first AI calculator will check the inputs of the users. The AI will check the reasonableness of the estimation before it delivers answer and depending on the calculation these estimates can change. To develop this AI enabled QAMA calculator scientists took 14 years of time. You can download this QAMA calculator on your Android and iOS phones and also download the physical version of the calculator from QAMA website.


Guys, share your opinions about this AI calculator QAMA?

----------

